# Driver for gamepad



## Morgiee101 (Jun 30, 2008)

Hi i dont know weather im in the right section but i need a driver but its for a gamepad.

I got it from my shop and its a:

SAITEK P380 DUAL ANALOG pc gamepad

It states it workes with all versions of Vista however i have Windows 7, and even though it doesnt state it works with 7 I thought their will be drivers for it. Could someone help to find a driver please and if not, is there a way of changing the compatibility so that it can run as if it was on vista or Xp? cos yuo can do it with games just dont know how to with hardware. Thought it would be backwards compatable with vista

Thanks


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Have you tried to connect this to the computer to see if win7 would pick it up?
Many vista drivers are compatible with win7.
Seeing how this is supported in Vista it may be supported in win7.

Bill


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi try right clicking on the driver.exe then properties then compatibility mode and choose vista sp2


----------



## Morgiee101 (Jun 30, 2008)

Hi thanks well when i put the gamepad in the computer recognised it and installed it sucessfully but to use it nothing happens :4-dontkno

And it didnt come with a driver hense me not able to right click and going to properties unless there's another way :4-dontkno

Thanks


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi have you tried windows update to see if it throws up something,I have looked on the saitek site and cannot find a driver for that gamepad,try contacting saitek and see if they can advise if any drivers are available http://www.saitek.com/UK/prod/gamepads.htm


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

In the control panel under Game Controllers (classic view) you may be able to configure it.


----------



## Morgiee101 (Jun 30, 2008)

Hi right tried all of your suggestions and all im able to do is update drivers which it currentely is. Will probs have to get in touch with manufacturer, even though windows 7 see's it and installs it thats as far as it goes if you tru to use it on anything and go on setting for gamrpads it should pop up but the computer cant see anything :4-dontkno:upset::sigh:


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

See if this driver helps:
http://www.latestdriversupdate.com/driver/56854.html

Or you could try the drivers for the P480 game pad:
ftp://ftp.saitek.com/pub/software/p480/P480driver.zip

Set a System Restore point before installing these drivers.

Bill


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Try the gamepad on a different PC to make sure the device itself is good.


----------

